# Styrofoam in tanks



## wildman (May 20, 2008)

So I was hoping to put styrofoam under the substrate to build up hills. My wife said, "You better check with the forum to make sure that it won't leach anything into the water over the long term that could hurt the fish/ plants. " Does anyone know of any issues with having styrofoam in the tank long term?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

The styrofoam will not hurt anything from being in there, but do you have any idea how much weight it takes to hold down a 1 inch piece underwater? If your going this route Id suggest siliconing it down to the bottom 1st and then let it dry a few days before adding water.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Why not something else that won't float, just in case.
- Rocks
- Gravels
- Something that will stay put and not rise to the surface overtime


----------



## wildman (May 20, 2008)

*Big rocks...*

I'm planning on putting BIG rocks on top. Like volleyball size and multiples. I wouldd be stunned if the s-foam would break loose. I am putting it there to pad the glass from the weight of the rocks as much as to build up the back.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Just keep in mind if that once it degrades little styro balls will float up, you will HAVE to completely drain your tank if you ever want to pull your rocks to rearrange or catch fish etc... 

I would use egg crate (light diffuser grids) from a home improvement store if you feel the need to place something under the rocks for fear of breaking the bottom glass. Or like in your original post where you wanted to use it for making hills in the scape I just feel there are much better options for these purposes and think you will regret doing it later. 

To each his own though.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

styrofoam is perfectly fine to use. People use it in Aquascaping for helping the weight and creating hills and mount. Nothing will come up over time specially you will cover this with your substrate. I used it myself, for an example, check out my 140G in my signature. Just make sure you test the rock in a big bucket that it will hold it. Styrofoam is VERY buoyant.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

first of all, Green_Valley that petrified wood is beautiful. Where did you get it?

Instead of styrofoam, pick up some pink board insulation from any home inprovement store. It comes super thin all the way up to 2" thick. It can easily be cut/carved to the contour you want. BUT like suggested above, use something to adhere it to the bottom. GE silicone 1 is safe and does a great job.


----------

